
Ask HN: Which game engine is the easiest for a Beginner to learn? - Zerak
Hi, I&#x27;m a student that has been self-teaching coding for a while now. I&#x27;m trying to create a game just to challenge my capabilities.<p>If I were to develop a simple Android game, would Unity be a good choice?
======
tones411
For mobile game development, I started with Unity. The video tutorials on
their website are free and helpful to get at least a basic understanding of
game development.

Then I tried out Unreal. I found that the concepts I learned in Unity carried
over to Unreal.

I'm not a pro at either, but I did release a couple small games in Unity. I
would start by at least watching the videos on Unity's website.

